# TV turns on @ 3am (update) and doesn't turn off!



## eadries (Mar 31, 2007)

OK, I've been getting up in the morning lately and finding my TV is on (when I know I shut it off before going to bed). First I was blaming the kids, you know... Stop wasting electricity! Shut off this and that when you are down. Blah Blah Blah...

But last night I was up around 3am (scheduled update time) and heard the VIP622 reboot, then low and behold my 51 inch Hitachi RP TV starts up! Why? I said I'll have to call dish because something is wrong. Well this morning I called them and was told that this is normal!!!!! NORMAL??? Is it normal to waste your customers money by turning on their TV for an update that doesn't require my TV to be on? Then to leave it on, till they manually shut it off!!! Come on, somebody tell me that they aren't this stupid. None of my previous receivers acted this way.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I don't see how the 622 can turn on your TV?


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

Your TV on/off switch is not connected to the 622.

Likely possibilities are:

1) Your TV isn't really off to begin with.
2) Your TV has some kind of 'turn on when a video signal is present' setting. Disable it.


----------



## eadries (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks wje, Awhile back I got an upconverting DVD player and changed inputs around (DVD and VIP622). So the TV is now hooked up to the input that has an "auto sense" feature that turns on the TV when a signal is present. Turning that feature off fixed the issue. The tech person at Dishnetwork was telling me it was the VIP622 that was turning the TV on, said it had to. Based on that reply and thinking that I had programmed the remote to work with the TV, I was thinking that the IR BLASTER feature was turning the TV on.

Thanks for your reply.... It joggled my pea brain memory....  

Thanks....



wje said:


> Your TV on/off switch is not connected to the 622.
> 
> Likely possibilities are:
> 
> ...


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

eadries said:


> Thanks wje, Awhile back I got an upconverting DVD player and changed inputs around (DVD and VIP622). So the TV is now hooked up to the input that has an "auto sense" feature that turns on the TV when a signal is present. Turning that feature off fixed the issue. The tech person at Dishnetwork was telling me it was the VIP622 that was turning the TV on, said it had to. Based on that reply and thinking that I had programmed the remote to work with the TV, I was thinking that the IR BLASTER feature was turning the TV on.
> 
> Thanks for your reply.... It joggled my pea brain memory....
> 
> Thanks....


Technically some dish receiverss could use the ir blaster to turn devices on. But I don't see the feature on the 622 to set the type of tv/vcr. That was used to turn on the vcr's automatically with ir blaster on some Dish receivers.


----------



## Cocoatreat (May 16, 2006)

i think it is possible for the reciever to turn on the television. previously my 510 would do updates at 3a my hitachi tv would turn on & stay on........ since getting my 622...i have found no such problem with my sharp aquos......it may have to do with your particular tv


----------

